# New Teen Mama, Introduction Of My Daughter & I



## kaylamariee

Hello ladies!
Through out my pregnancy I have been on the teenage pregnancy section, but I always browsed this section too..
I got pregnant in September 2012 and found out my due date was June 20th 2013.
I was pretty accurate on my lmp because this pregnancy was planned.
My pregnancy was amazing, I didn't have any complications except for a bit of bleeding at 13 weeks, but they couldn't find anything wrong..
The rest of my pregnancy was amazing! No morning sickness, no swelling ect.. :)
My precious princess is now 10 days old! 
My fiance and I decided to name her Jordyn Myrtle Marie Lovei.
Myrtle is my fiance's grandmas name and Marie is my grandmas name and my middle name.

Jordyn Myrtle Marie Lovei was born June 19th 2013 at 3:00 a.m.
Her daddy held my leg during labour and was such an encouragment! He also cut the umbilical cord and oficially brought her into the world<3
We are so so SO in love, she is the perfect baby.
She hardly cries and is such a princess.
My fiances name is Timmi and I'm Kayla btw!

We also just got professional pictures done yesterday, they are totally adorable! I have to wait a month to get them and I'm using my phone so I can't post pictures :(
I will get to a computer soon!
If you want to read my birth story its in the birth stories and announcement section its called "Our Princess Has Arrived - kaylamariee's birth story"

Looking forward to getting to know other teen mama's!!
(I'm 19 btw, OH is 27)


----------



## beanzz

Congrats and welcome over :) I'm Josie, I'm 20 and my son Oakley is 15 months old :) x


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome over, Kayla! :wave:


----------



## kaylamariee

Thanks Josie :)
Oakley is such a unique and awesome name!
And thanks Clair! How's everything going with your pregnancy?


----------



## ClairAye

Really good! Complete opposite as Jason, so I have barely any symptoms! :happydance: How are you settling into mummy-hood? :)


----------



## kaylamariee

That's amazing!
So hardly any morning sickness and stuff?
I hardly had any symptoms and I had a girl, maybe it means your going to have a girl ;) (if that's what your hoping for)
I am settling quite well, am totally in love and still getting used to breastfeeding.
OH and I take shifts at night, so its not so bad..
Now that I'm a mom though, I gotta give it to single moms! That would be pretty difficult, but definately worth every moment


----------



## lovingmumma

Congrats on the birth of your princes!! Beautiful name:) sounds like you had a perfect pregnancy haha:) I'm Milly and I'm 19, and my little boy Parker is getting close to 6 months old now..


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome over! :wave:

I'm Terah, I'm 22 (so not technically a teen anymore) and I have three babies. My son, Aiden, is 5; my daughter, Madalynn (Mady), is almost four; and my daughter, Seraphina, is my angel in Heaven. 

I love your daughter's name! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

Hello!

Congratulations and welcome. My name is Amy, I'm 23 and I have a 3 year old boy named Kenneth. I don't get on here a whole lot anymore, but when my son was younger - it was nice to have a place to always ask questions, "what if", "is this normal", etc! :)


----------



## x__amour

Welcome over! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have a 2 1/2 year old named Victoria "Tori"! :hi:


----------



## jozylynn896

Oh my God congrats! I didn't know you had your LO. How's mommyhood treating you? :p


----------



## bsd

I remember you from teen pregnancy!! I'm so happy for you and your OH congratulations!! 

I had a pretty rough pregnancy with MS and traumatic events but other than that I can't complain and I have a perfect baby as well :) 
He is so chill he never cries (unless hungry or wet) he just hangs out with everyone it's so awesome. 6 months later OH and I are more in love with him every day we are so grateful we were blessed with such a perfect baby :cloud9:


----------

